# Proposed Hunting Regulations



## 35 Whelen (Apr 13, 2017)

Proposed Hunting Regulations for 2017-2018 and 2018-2019. To share comments you can attend a meeting, comment via email, or with a written statement.

http://georgiawildlife.com/node/4355


----------



## ripplerider (Apr 14, 2017)

Dont have time this morning to wade through all the regs. Did they change the closing date on Chattahoochee National Forest? I sure hope so.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Apr 14, 2017)

ripplerider said:


> Dont have time this morning to wade through all the regs. Did they change the closing date on Chattahoochee National Forest? I sure hope so.



December 26 is the last day.  There were a lot of comments about this last year, now is the time to comment via email, or a written statement by mail:  

Written statements should be mailed to: 

GA DNR/Wildlife Resources Division/Game Management Section 
Attn: Tina Johannsen 
2067 U.S. Highway 278, S.E. 
Social Circle, Georgia 30025. 

Statements may be electronically submitted at: www.georgiawildlife.com/Hunting/Regulations/SubmitComments

Or take the survey on proposed regulations at: https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/GAHuntingRegs


----------

